# Easton Vista SL wheel set feedback



## rger8 (Aug 27, 2004)

FYI - I just got these wheels a couple of weeks ago on E-bay. Not the lightest things on earth ( 1690 grams ) but a very nice solid upgrade from my stock ALEX wheel-set. Very smooth hubs, 30mm aero rim, DB stainless spokes. 20 spoke front, 24 rear. Nice upgrade without breaking the bank. Paid 239.00 including shipping. I can really feel the difference, very pleased!


----------

